# That's the new A3....



## AUDI-SPEED (May 18, 2002)




----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: That's the new A3.... (AUDI-SPEED)*

I like it a lot. Very aggresive front, I guess the styling from the new A4 is the way they will go instead of the TT look. I wonder if the TT will get some A4 designed into it or will it keep it's own design.
I really like it and if the rumours of the A5 chassis being lighter this might be a killer car to drive as well.
Any chance we can get a translation on the article? engine choices etc... 
Did the magazine do a test drive?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: That's the new A3.... (Giancarlo)*









Photoshop


----------



## AUDI-SPEED (May 18, 2002)

*Re: That's the new A3.... (Son of a B...5er!)*

No !
From german car-magazine MOT


----------



## AUDI-SPEED (May 18, 2002)

*Re: That's the new A3.... (AUDI-SPEED)*

And another one....


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: That's the new A3.... (AUDI-SPEED)*

quote:[HR][/HR]No !
From german car-magazine MOT[HR][/HR]​Ok, so it's a German photoshop.


----------



## speedingticket g60 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: That's the new A3.... (Hajduk)*

i gotsta get me one of those


----------



## vertigo (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: That's the new A3.... (speedingticket g60)*

If it actually looks like that and drives well I'm buying one. period.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: That's the new A3.... (AUDI-SPEED)*

Unlike the computer-enhanced Golf V pics up until this point, these A3 pics look great. Evolution, not revolution...nice. 
Can't wait to see the real thing this side of the Atlantic.
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: That's the new A3.... (AUDI-SPEED)*

I like this photochop version alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: That's the new A3.... (aliengti)*

So far so good, anyone know a date that they will premiere the new one? Frankfurt next year maybe?
Oh and that is definitely a...


----------



## Khahn (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: That's the new A3.... (Verruckt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So far so good, anyone know a date that they will premiere the new one? Frankfurt next year maybe?
[HR][/HR]​
March 2003 Geneva Auto Show


----------



## wolvie (Jan 4, 2000)

*Re: That's the new A3.... (Khahn)*

Looks like a big fat Seat Ibiza to me.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

